# hindi kita pababayaan dahil mahal na mahal kita



## Bodhi

Hi All,

I have just registered here. I have been reading various threads here and I am impressed by the quality of all answers. I am new to Tanalog. My girlfriend is from the Filippines and now working in Singapore. We have been writing for one month now and to me our relation is very serious.. 

She wrote to me: "hindi kita pababayaan dahil mahal na mahal kita" and of course this is too difficult for me to translate. I understand the meaning of some of the content but I am very interested to learn what exactly the meaning is. So how do I interpret what she wrote to me.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## autumnsoliloquy

Hindi - not
Kita - I --> you 
pababayaan - (future) conjugation of 'pabayaan' (to abandon); 'will abandon'
dahil - because
mahal na mahal kita - I wuv you very much
_
Hindi kita pababayaan dahil mahal na mahal kita.
_I will not/never abandon you because I love you very much.


----------



## sai611

Bodhi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> She wrote to me: "hindi kita pababayaan dahil mahal na mahal kita" and of course this is too difficult for me to translate. I understand the meaning of some of the content but I am very interested to learn what exactly the meaning is. So how do I interpret what she wrote to me.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.


 

Hi Bodhi welcome!

It means " I will not leave you alone because i love you very much"..

hindi kita= i will not
pababayaan=leave (someone,something) alone, astray
dahil= because
mahal na mahal kita= i love you very much


----------



## marielaljama

Bodhi said:


> Hi All,
> "HINDI KIta pababayaan DAHIL mahal na mahal kita"
> Thanks in advance for your help.



can be said simply as 

"I WILL NOT forsake you BECAUSE i love you very much"


although it can also mean "I will not leave you..." but in literal translation, this is "Hindi kita iiwan..." - learning tagalog is not cryptic, you can say it in tagalog in a number of ways and may still mean similar - (... vice versa)


----------



## Jabberwock

So, after a long hiatus in these forums, and my measly 11 previous posts, I've come to realize I should ask questions, rather than attempt to answer them.    I was born and raised in the Philippines and moved to the United States when I was 14.  The sad part is that I am now 38 years old, and even when I left the Philippines, I was not well versed in Tagalog.  

With that in mind, I have a question about this thread.

My understanding on the root word "pabayaan" is that it means to abandon or to leave alone.  I also thought that "iwan" (at least I think that's the root word) as in "Hindi kita iiwan" means simply "to leave."  Am I correct with my translation?  Is iwan=to leave and "pabayaan" means a little more than just to leave, but actually to leave alone or to leave someone alone?


----------



## autumnsoliloquy

@ Jabberwock

Actually both 'pabayaan' and 'iwan' have the same gravity in terms of negative connotations. 'Iwan' definitely means to leave (and abandon) someone, whereas 'pabayaan' depends on context. 'pabayaan mo sya' or 'pabayaan mo ako' is more of like, giving somebody peace, 'leaving them alone'. Not necessarily negative. But in a negative context, 'pabayaan' means only abandon/neglect/leave to own defences, there is no concrete hint that it involves physically leaving someone.

Hope that makes sense. How come you weren't well-versed in Tagalog when you left at age 14? I migrated to an English-speaking country at age 9 and ten years later I'm still pretty ok at least conversational level. Do you speak with anyone in Tagalog where you live at all? Otherwise you'd truly forget the language.


----------



## Jabberwock

@ autumnsoliloquy

Thank you for the explanation!  It does make sense.  

A good part of why I've forgotten the language was my schooling.  I went to UST and Letran in Manila until I was in 2nd grade High School and in both schools, the faculty and staff stressed the English language even in the hallways, so most of my conversations in school were in English.  When I moved here, it was just my family and although they would speak in Tagalog, I always replied in English.  By the time I moved to the U.S., I no longer had an accent.  I remember speaking to some people on the phone and when they met me, they were surprised that I wasn't born and raised in California.


----------



## marielaljama

autumnsoliloquy said:


> @ Jabberwock
> How come you weren't well-versed in Tagalog when you left at age 14? I migrated to an English-speaking country at age 9 and ten years later I'm still pretty ok at least conversational level. Do you speak with anyone in Tagalog where you live at all? Otherwise you'd truly forget the language.



This has just something to do with your interest in learning AND using a language... I have a cousin who migrated to the US when he was 12 but whenever he visits us here in PH, we converse in Tagalog, he still had retained his roots... I was also a student of Letran during secondary education and we were trained to speak English a lot, but we don't follow it... I'm not that nationalistic but in reality I (and also my classmates) find it awkward to speak in English with my folks who are naturally Filipinos... nevertheless we can speak in English and understand them well if the situation calls for... One thing that affects language learning is the frequency of its usage, you can never truly grasp a language if you're not practicing them  ...


----------

